# oh Jeez, not good



## budlightman (Dec 24, 2006)

So I've got a 92 gxe, and I just bought a battery for it two days ago, but the day I got the battery I had to have it jumped a few times. Well, after having it jumped, whenever I pushed in on the brake pedal, it would go down ALOT further than normal. I can push it in Just a little to shift from drive but as soon as its in drive it starts rolling forward. Another problem is that last night while I was driving, I thought it was really windy because the car kept moving all over the road, but I was wrong, everytime I'd barely steer to the left it would make this weird noise and like jerk over to the left, actually after a little bit of driving it like that it would sound like a weird noise is coming from the front tires and it seemed like it was steering itself.

Yeah, I really don't know much about cars, so if anyone could help that would be much appreciated.


----------



## budlightman (Dec 24, 2006)

sorry I made another one and I dont know how to delete it


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds like a bad master cylinder and shot tie rods/ball joints/ control arm bushings


----------



## impala409 (Apr 5, 2007)

Sounds like the brakes are shot, as well as some major front end components. Or perhaps
you're suckin' down a little too much MOONSHINE!!


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*suspension problems*



budlightman said:


> So I've got a 92 gxe, and I just bought a battery for it two days ago, but the day I got the battery I had to have it jumped a few times. Well, after having it jumped, whenever I pushed in on the brake pedal, it would go down ALOT further than normal. I can push it in Just a little to shift from drive but as soon as its in drive it starts rolling forward. Another problem is that last night while I was driving, I thought it was really windy because the car kept moving all over the road, but I was wrong, everytime I'd barely steer to the left it would make this weird noise and like jerk over to the left, actually after a little bit of driving it like that it would sound like a weird noise is coming from the front tires and it seemed like it was steering itself.
> 
> Yeah, I really don't know much about cars, so if anyone could help that would be much appreciated.


Sounds like you have an old car with some issues. Check tie rods and any other suspension related parts. Check the brakes, especially master cylinder and bleed system if necessary, but replace master cylinder if needed. In terms of having to jump the car AFTER you have already installed a brand new battery is also something strange. Check the nuetral safety switch in your transmission, as the car shouldn't be able to start in drive, only in Nuetral or Park and there is also another switch telling it not to start if you don't have your foot on the brake pedal. Because of the brake issues, sounds like the brake pedal has to be practically placed to the floor before the switch recognizes that the break pedal is depressed, and that's why it doesn't start, not because you need a jump start with a fresh battery


----------

